# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  smart winner 1500 b win 2003 server

## brato4karik

привет всем, у меня проблемма на предприятии стоит сервак пашет постоянно, ИБП смарт виннер 1500 там есть утилитка которая чето там мониторит, так вот есть необходимость что бы при отключении питания и переходе в режим рабоы от ИБП сервак сам выключался через некоторое время, если кто то что то знает или может помоч очень прошу откликнуться

----------


## Cheechako

А в чём, собственно, трудности? Обычно с такими UPS'ами идёт софт, если не нравится - можно использовать возможности системы:confused:.

----------

